# SA Appeals for Undesirables



## LoveJozi (Jun 19, 2016)

I need some advice on my ban from SA. I am a UK citizen and lived in SA for 5 years. I left SA in June 2014 and was issued with a 5 year ban, due to an expired visa. I was advised not to travel until my new visa was issued but I had to start a new job in the UK and couldn't change my departure date. I had applied for my Visa extension in the Feb and was issued with a 3 year visa in August 2014. I married my South African wife in SA in Feb 2014 and my daughter is also South African. I was told I had to go to the embassy within 10 days of arriving in the UK, but this wasn't an option. I wasn't planning on returning to SA, but now need to head back for a couple of weeks due to Family reasons. I have been trying for months to get a response using the below details, with no success. Its the overstays appeal email address, but I cant post it on here. Has anyone had any success using these contact details. I have all the relevant paperwork for my visa application and also proof I was awarded a visa in my absence.

I have missed dealing with home affairs!!

Persons who are declared undesirable persons in terms of Section 30(1)(h) read with 50(1) of the Immigration Act, no 13 of 2002 as amended (no. 13 of 2011) must submit the written representative as indicated below:

The following documents must be submitted:

Written representation
A copy of the declaration of undesirability (form 19) that was issued at the Port of Entry
Copy of the relevant pages of the passport, including bio page
Acknowledgment of receipt( in cases where the applicant has applied for a permit and the status is still pending)
If the applicant overstayed due to medical reasons a medical certificated must be submitted.
The appeal must be e-mailed to:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi LoveJozi, feel free to private message me.


----------



## Nat08 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, I'm also kind of in a similar situation. May I ask how everything worked out?


----------

